# Bought HR23 from NewEgg



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am going to be moving to DirecTV for the first time, I've always been on Cable and I bought a couple DirecTV HR23 Plus receivers from NewEgg. I then did some reading and I found all these lease vs. buy issues.

Will the receivers I bought be considered leased or owned? I asked the NewEgg chat help, and they said it should be considered owned but I don't think that person really had any idea what I was asking about.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> I am going to be moving to DirecTV for the first time, I've always been on Cable and I bought a couple DirecTV HR23 Plus receivers from NewEgg. I then did some reading and I found all these lease vs. buy issues.
> 
> Will the receivers I bought be considered leased or owned? I asked the NewEgg chat help, and they said it should be considered owned but I don't think that person really had any idea what I was asking about.


Short answer anything other than "HR21 Pro" are leased.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

They will be leased.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

They will be leased.
Also you'll have to mention these units when placing an order since a tech will not install them unless they are on the work order.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

How much did you pay for them? 

Have you opened/activated them yet? If not, you may want to consider sending them back and calling DIRECTV. They may be able to make you a better deal as a new customer than you could receive through Newegg.

Oh, and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> How much did you pay for them?
> 
> Have you opened/activated them yet? If not, you may want to consider sending them back and calling DIRECTV. They may be able to make you a better deal as a new customer than you could receive through Newegg.
> 
> Oh, and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!!


also don't forget about direct tv refer a friend just ask some that you know and you get $100 off on top of any other deal that you get.

ps I got direct tv the guy at tv store said that you can get a better deal on hardware by calling direct tv then buying it there.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I paid $179 for them with Free Shipping. Also, the woman I spoke with said I would most likely get an HR22 if I went with what the installer was going to bring.

Kind of disappointing learning that these boxes are leased instead of owned. NewEgg doesn't clarify that at all.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> I paid $179 for them with Free Shipping. Also, the woman I spoke with said I would most likely get an HR22 if I went with what the installer was going to bring.
> 
> Kind of disappointing learning that these boxes are leased instead of owned. NewEgg doesn't clarify that at all.


Well, as a new customer if you agreed to take Plus Extra you could have gotten one HD DVR for FREE!! Plus, a BIG DISCOUNT off your programming package for the first year.

However, if you really wanted two HD DVR's, you would be ahead of the game keeping one of the newegg units since you would have to pay $199 from DirecTV for it PLUS you might have gotten a reconditioned unit.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's the unit on Newegg. The OP is absolutely correct there is no mention of a lease or a programming commitment. It appears DirecTV needs to work harder on getting the channel up to speed on its policies. I wonder if Newegg buys direct or gets them through distribution?

There could be a very strong argument made that this, is in fact, a sale and not a lease.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250015&cm_re=directv-_-82-250-015-_-Product


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

doesn't flag it even when adding to cart. odd.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

still better than getting one at full lease $199.95 price with D*. plus tax and shipping too. no tax or shipping with new egg and $20 less. not bad for current customers.......


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Plus they have a HR23, going the DirecTV route is a crap shoot what you get, could be a HR23, could be a refurb HR20-100.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> Plus they have a HR23, going the DirecTV route is a crap shoot what you get, could be a HR23, could be a refurb HR20-100.


good point


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

RAD said:


> could be a HR23, could be a refurb HR20-100.


Which I'll take any day over a 23 :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> I paid $179 for them with Free Shipping. Also, the woman I spoke with said I would most likely get an HR22 if I went with what the installer was going to bring.
> 
> Kind of disappointing learning that these boxes are leased instead of owned. NewEgg doesn't clarify that at all.


There's no telling what you would get if you went through DIRECTV. It could be anything from a refurbished HR20 to a new HR23, and anything in between. It just depends on what your local installer has on his truck/in his warehouse... and the CSR has no way of knowing that.

You are correct. The Newegg site does not clarify that... but it is indeed a lease unless you pay ~$400 for the unit.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mertzen said:


> Which I'll take any day over a 23 :grin:


Actually, I'd prefer the -700 over the -100


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent an email to Newegg.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Ebes1099, you need to consider the price you paid as an upgrade fee. DirecTV charges the same $5/month lease fee for a basic SD receiver, a SD DVR or a HD DVR, they hit you with upfront charge for the more advanced receivers. If you do pay more and get a purchased receiver you'll end up paying the same $5/month charge, it's on the bill as an additional receiver fee.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

by the ways Ebes, welcome to dbstalk


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I sent an email to Newegg.


I went to Amazon last night looking for an additional receiver and I saw the same issue there. Price is correct for lease but they notes dont really make that clear. Alot of the feedback from people is that they liked it but they didnt know it was leased. Might become confusing for those that dont know the policy.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> by the ways Ebes, welcome to dbstalk


After reading all this he probably went back to cable!!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

last year when I bought one from solid signal they did make it clear, not sure if they still do though.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> After reading all this he probably went back to cable!!


:hurah:


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mertzen said:


> Which I'll take any day over a 23 :grin:


+1


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, so I got the boxes delivered today. To address some of the issues you guys brought up. I am a new customer and got a good deal on the programming, 5 months free Premier with NFL Sunday Ticket. They are giving me a free HD DVR, and I'm getting 2 more for other TV's. One was going to just be an HD box but when I thought I was "buying" them I just went for another HD DVR. I'll probably just keep it now. There's a bunch of us living together that we can each have our own DVR then.

So, when I talked to DirecTV to set up my installation I told them I would have 2 boxes that I bought that I will want set up. They told me it would be a $50 charge to set those up. If in fact these boxes I got are leased, will they still charge me the $50? Or is that $50 only for "owned" boxes to be set up. It's relevant because even though I got those boxes for $20 cheaper, if they charge me $50 to set them up, I'd rather return them and just tell them to bring 2 more boxes of their's and I won't have to pay that $50. (The install is on Saturday).

So I guess I need to decide what to do? I see there's debates over which receiver is better? I don't quite understand what the B-Band converter is, but I see you don't need one with the HR23.

Also, would I be able to have the installer activate these as "Owned" boxes?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ebes1099 said:


> Also, would I be able to have the installer activate these as "Owned" boxes?


No. The installer has zero control over owned vs leased status. Highly unlikely that anyone at DirecTv will activate these as owned either.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Ebes1099,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

I believe DirecTV's "free standard installation" covers installation of the receivers obtained through them. If you have your own boxes (which are leased) and ask that the installer install those as well, you will be charged the extra fee as technically, it doesn't fall within their "standard installation" guidlines.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

$49 installation charge for each receiver that you want installed that was not brought by the technician.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes!

Ok, I chatted with a representative tonight. One of those people that automatically come up when you're on ordering page.

She told me I would not be charged leasing fees on the 2 boxes I already have (the ones I ordered from new egg). So I'd be ok with paying the $50 each to have them installed if I save the $5 a month. Does that sound right? Or was the woman confused? I told her I bought them at NewEgg (not that she has any idea what that is probably) and she told me I would not be charged the lease fee.

So I paid the $179 on NewEgg for them and the $50 to install them, instead of the $199 and free installation but I save the $5 a month. That is definitely worth it if true.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Nah, that's wrong. You'll pay the $5 no matter what. It will be either a 'leased receiver fee' or in case it is an owned box it will be called a 'mirror fee'

There is no way to get out from the $5 fee.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mertzen is correct. You will be charged the monthly fee no matter where you got them or if they are owned (which these are not).


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just opened the boxes and noticed that they included a lease agreement. So you all are right and they are leased.

So now I see no point in keeping these boxes, since I only got them for $20 cheaper but I'd have to pay $50 to activate them, and I'd still have to pay the $5 a month. The only reason would be to ensure I have the HR23 instead of taking a chance at what the installer brings.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Newegg will hit you with a 15% restocking fee.



Ebes1099 said:


> I just opened the boxes and noticed that they included a lease agreement. So you all are right and they are leased.
> 
> So now I see no point in keeping these boxes, since I only got them for $20 cheaper but I'd have to pay $50 to activate them, and I'd still have to pay the $5 a month. The only reason would be to ensure I have the HR23 instead of taking a chance at what the installer brings.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

If they install a 4x8 switch you can self install the additional receivers.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> If they install a 4x8 switch you can self install the additional receivers.


make that a 6x8


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MountainMan10 said:


> If they install a 4x8 switch you can self install the additional receivers.


Wrong! You must use a WB68 6x8 switch. No 4x8 is able to handle the bandwidth needed for use with the Slimline dish and KaKu satellite mix.

To the OP, if you ordered one DVR from DirecTV and are adding two more (regardless of where you got them), you are going to need a multiswitch or an SWM LNB. If you get all your units from DirecTV, that will be included. But in your case, getting 2 units elsewhere, that will be an added cost for you.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

So how about this, I have the installer come out and install the 1 box I ordered with my package. Can I ask them to install the switch telling them I plan to add addition boxes in the near future?

Or if they won't do that, how hard is it to install that myself if I just order one? I see they are about 50 bucks on NewEgg. What else would I need? Cords, etc?

Thanks for all the help

EDIT: I called DirecTV and asked if I could have them install the switch when they came out. The lady looked at my order and noticed I had 1 HD DVR box and 2 standard receivers set to be installed and said I should be getting a switch. They must have screwed up when I told them I had 2 boxes in my posession already I wanted them to install and just put down for 2 standards. I'll just cancel those after they install them. Then I should be able to install my own 2 HD DVR boxes I already have right?

Or I was reading on the forum about SWM's. If I told them I wanted 1 more standard receiver I should get an SWM right? Will that make installing my 2 HD DVR's easier?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I doubt the installer will put in a mutliswitch unless you need it based on what he installs, but you never know - just ask. If he won't do it, then I;d go ahead and pay the extra $50 per receiver to have them installed. By the time you buy your own mutliswitch, cable, and connectors, you'll be close to that price.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Ebes1099 said:


> Ok, so I got the boxes delivered today. To address some of the issues you guys brought up. I am a new customer and got a good deal on the programming, 5 months free Premier with NFL Sunday Ticket. They are giving me a free HD DVR, and I'm getting 2 more for other TV's. One was going to just be an HD box but when I thought I was "buying" them I just went for another HD DVR. I'll probably just keep it now. There's a bunch of us living together that we can each have our own DVR then.
> 
> So, when I talked to DirecTV to set up my installation I told them I would have 2 boxes that I bought that I will want set up. They told me it would be a $50 charge to set those up. If in fact these boxes I got are leased, will they still charge me the $50? Or is that $50 only for "owned" boxes to be set up. It's relevant because even though I got those boxes for $20 cheaper, if they charge me $50 to set them up, I'd rather return them and just tell them to bring 2 more boxes of their's and I won't have to pay that $50. (The install is on Saturday).
> 
> ...


The fee they quoted you is for the installation of additinal box's period (it doesn't matter if they are leased or owned in terms of installation rates). Just hope that the tech's installation work order indeed specifies all the work to be performed; otherwise he may not be prone to do it on this visit if he doesn't have time due to other installs schedualed for his day.

Although sneaky; newegg does in fact link to the manufacturer site for more info where you can find the following:

```
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1876/session/L3NpZC9MT05VUUVJag==
```


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> The fee they quoted you is for the installation of additinal box's period (it doesn't matter if they are leased or owned in terms of installation rates). Just hope that the tech's installation work order indeed specifies all the work to be performed; otherwise he may not be prone to do it on this visit if he doesn't have time due to other installs schedualed for his day.
> 
> Although sneaky; newegg does in fact link to the manufacturer site for more info where you can find the following:
> 
> ...


Where did you find that link? I can't seem to find it. It's not under the Manufacturer Info tab.

Mike


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Where did you find that link? I can't seem to find it. It's not under the Manufacturer Info tab.
> 
> Mike


Click on the newegg listing here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250015&cm_re=directv-_-82-250-015-_-Product

Under the "Manufaccturer Info" tab, click on the "Manufacturer Product Page" Link. Go to the DirecTV search bar and type the word "lease" without the quotes.

On that page you'll find all the info and links you need.

I said it was there; obviosly NOT in the open for those to easily find.

Everyone finds out about the "lease" when trying to activate as it is stated before they will tunr it on which also obligates you to a programming commitment term length.


----------



## icethegreat (Jan 7, 2009)

Ebes1099 said:


> So how about this, I have the installer come out and install the 1 box I ordered with my package. Can I ask them to install the switch telling them I plan to add addition boxes in the near future?
> 
> Or if they won't do that, how hard is it to install that myself if I just order one? I see they are about 50 bucks on NewEgg. What else would I need? Cords, etc?
> 
> ...


welcome to dbs, one thing that I learned here and dealing with Directv is that the less you mess with *it* the better it will work. ... in other words get everything done the first time around, get it done right and then don't touch it! From the 'plan' your currently setting up here your looking at incorrect fees, too many fees, and possibly no way to ever correct them before your next bill... directv will screw this up, trust me...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Click on the newegg listing here:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250015&cm_re=directv-_-82-250-015-_-Product
> 
> Under the "Manufaccturer Info" tab, click on the "Manufacturer Product Page" Link. Go to the DirecTV search bar and type the word "lease" without the quotes.
> ...


So you have to go to DirecTV's website and then have to search to find the lease agreement.

I have to disagree with you. It's not in there. First of all who would even think to click on the link and search for "lease"? Nobody. I'm not even sure why would occur to anyone to do so.

There's no disclosure until when you open the box but then you have to pay to send it back. :nono:

Mike


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Here's the unit on Newegg. The OP is absolutely correct there is no mention of a lease or a programming commitment. It appears DirecTV needs to work harder on getting the channel up to speed on its policies. I wonder if Newegg buys direct or gets them through distribution?
> 
> There could be a very strong argument made that this, is in fact, a sale and not a lease.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250015&cm_re=directv-_-82-250-015-_-Product


Since it is Newegg's site and sales link, OP might want to discuss this with the NewEgg people, not Directv support


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Ebes1099 said:


> Thanks for all the help
> 
> EDIT: I called DirecTV and asked if I could have them install the switch when they came out. The lady looked at my order and noticed I had 1 HD DVR box and 2 standard receivers set to be installed and said I should be getting a switch. They must have screwed up when I told them I had 2 boxes in my posession already I wanted them to install and just put down for 2 standards. I'll just cancel those after they install them. Then I should be able to install my own 2 HD DVR boxes I already have right?


It is in your best interest to have the following line items on your order.
Install 1 HD DVR tech delivers
Install 2 HD DVR customer supplied.

Any other items such as switches or even SWM should then be delivered by the tech.

If no SWM or Switch is on the order ( such as on order for 1 HD DVR and 2 standard ) the tech will most likely not install them. Warehouses are tight on both of those items.
Unless SWM is installed you won't be able to swap out a standard for a HD DVR since they require two lines.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

don't mean to take this off topic but if i get one of these HR23's from newegg, directv will charge me an activation fee of $50?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> don't mean to take this off topic but if i get one of these HR23's from newegg, directv will charge me an activation fee of $50?


You know, I've never heard of that but if that's what they told him then it must apply to certain situations.

Maybe it has something to do with him being a new customer. When I added a DVR that I bought at BB I didn't have to pay that fee...of course the last time I did that was in 2005. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The next time you read about a class action against DirecTV for not revealing the lease agreements or the 24 month commitments to customers perhaps some of you will understand what's really going on.

It's pretty clear that DirecTV doesn't police their resellers (even the large ones) very well and even their own product pages and seemingly their own CSRs don't talk about the lease or commitment.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mertzen said:


> It is in your best interest to have the following line items on your order.
> Install 1 HD DVR tech delivers
> Install 2 HD DVR customer supplied.


And that needs to be in the actual work line item, not in a note. I'm not sure a CSR can even create a work order that says that (without additional installation cost).


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mertzen said:


> Nah, that's wrong. You'll pay the $5 no matter what. It will be either a 'leased receiver fee' or in case it is an owned box it will be called a 'mirror fee'
> 
> There is no way to get out from the $5 fee.


Not necessarily true. I wanted to add two boxes and called Directv and told the CSR what I wanted to do and if I had to pay the $5/month each I would switch to cable. They set up the two HR22's I bought off Ebay and I have not paid the monthly fee on those for a little over a year now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bertjo44 said:


> Not necessarily true. I wanted to add two boxes and called Directv and told the CSR what I wanted to do and if I had to pay the $5/month each I would switch to cable. They set up the two HR22's I bought off Ebay and I have not paid the monthly fee on those for a little over a year now.


This is certainly an exception (very rare at that). It is not something I would suggest anyone can expect to get.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> don't mean to take this off topic but if i get one of these HR23's from newegg, directv will charge me an activation fee of $50?


No, the $50 is just an installation fee. There is no activation fee if you get your units from elsewhere if you've installed them yourself.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

carl6 said:


> This is certainly an exception (very rare at that). It is not something I would suggest anyone can expect to get.


That I would agree with. Reading through these forums it seems Directv has some sort of tolerance, maybe not specified but some leeway to exceptions for each customer. Some get discounted equipment, some discounts on their NFL ST or whatever the case may be. I made this request after my initial freebies were up and hadn't asked for much else other than free Superfan last year so they were obliging.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> don't mean to take this off topic but if i get one of these HR23's from newegg, directv will charge me an activation fee of $50?


No.

What was told to the OP by DirecTV was that since he was getting a free dvr and installation to begin with; the additional receiverss could be installed for 50-----> which covered runing the additional lines/connecgtions and or switch.

NOT an activation fee.

Anything above the standard free professional installation is a chargable item.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> You know, I've never heard of that but if that's what they told him then it must apply to certain situations.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with him being a new customer. When I added a DVR that I bought at BB I didn't have to pay that fee...of course the last time I did that was in 2005. :grin:
> 
> Mike





RunnerFL said:


> No, the $50 is just an installation fee. There is no activation fee if you get your units from elsewhere if you've installed them yourself.





Yoda-DBSguy said:


> No.
> 
> What was told to the OP by DirecTV was that since he was getting a free dvr and installation to begin with; the additional receiverss could be installed for 50-----> which covered runing the additional lines/connecgtions and or switch.
> 
> ...


thanks for answering my question guys :righton:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

icethegreat said:


> welcome to dbs, one thing that I learned here and dealing with Directv is that the less you mess with *it* the better it will work. ... in other words get everything done the first time around, get it done right and then don't touch it! From the 'plan' your currently setting up here your looking at incorrect fees, too many fees, and possibly no way to ever correct them before your next bill... directv will screw this up, trust me...


Ebes -- Trust Icethegreat. He is right. You've already made this too complicated and DirecTV will screw this up. Then you'll be back here in a few weeks asking how to get your install straightened out and get the billing errors fixed.

My recommendation is to start all over again.

*Step 1:* Return your units to NewEgg. Explain that you were led to believe you were purchasing them, and found a lease agreement inside the box. Insist that the refund your money without a restocking fee. You might also want to send them an email to that effect, and if you are charged a restocking fee, challenge the charge with your credit card. Remember, you are returning the units because they shipped you something different than what you ordered (i.e., they shipped you leased units and you ordered owned units).

*Step 2:* Cancel your install with DirecTV. Tell them you want to cancel the entire order, and you are reconsidering which reciever you need.

*Step 3:* Place a new order with DirecTV. Get the receivers and installation you need from one source. Then they have full responsibility to make sure it is done right.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Ebes1099 said:


> I just opened the boxes and noticed that they included a lease agreement. So you all are right and they are leased.
> 
> So now I see no point in keeping these boxes, since I only got them for $20 cheaper but I'd have to pay $50 to activate them, and I'd still have to pay the $5 a month. The only reason would be to ensure I have the HR23 instead of taking a chance at what the installer brings.


Just to be clear, you would pay a total of $50 to have *both* of them installed (assuming you won't also be asking for the installer to fish cables through walls/crawl spaces or anything like that - those aren't "standard" either).


Ebes1099 said:


> So how about this, I have the installer come out and install the 1 box I ordered with my package. Can I ask them to install the switch telling them I plan to add addition boxes in the near future?
> 
> Or if they won't do that, how hard is it to install that myself if I just order one? I see they are about 50 bucks on NewEgg. What else would I need? Cords, etc?
> 
> ...


Wow - from the evolution of this thread I have a bad feeling that where you are headed now is going to be nothing but headaches.

If the work order shows 1 HD DVR and two standard receivers, that is a total of 4 tuners to be connected. The dish has 4 outputs, so it is HIGHLY likely that the installer would NOT be installing a multi-switch at all.

I don't often give advice, and I didn't go back to your original post to see if/when your installation is scheduled, but at this point, I would be seriously considering cancelling it and starting all over again.

As TBlazer pointed out, since you already opened the boxes from Newegg, there very likely could be a restocking fee. If that's the case, your still going to lose out on about $54 anyway (at 15%) - which is what DirecTV would charge for the additional installation charges.

I would start over and do this. Get the free HD DVR from DirecTV if that's what they offered. Keep the two HD DVRs you got from Newegg (great units and it's what you wanted to begin with). Then clearly let DirecTV know that you will have two *additional HD DVRs* (not standard receivers) for the installer to install when the installation is done (a total of three HD DVRs).

If you are in a SWM area, they will take care of that. If you are not in a SWM area, they will then include the multi-swith that you will need anyway.

The most simple and straightforward you can be when setting up the work order the better. As someone else alluded to, there are two distinct differences on the work order between the work to be performed and any "notes" that are added. The "notes" tend to carry no weight whatsoever - just the "meat" of the workorder is what is actually going to be performed. Changes made once the installer is at your place just mean phone calls (and wait times) to try to get the work order revised, etc. You don't want to go through that.

By the way, just letting them install a couple of standard receivers, then cancelling them, means having to make sure DirecTV sends "return kits" for them and track the return via Fedex to make sure they get properly credited to your account or you will get charged several hundred dollars for "Non-Return Fees". Again, a lot less pain and headache to avoid that situation from the get-go.

The CSR that said there would be no "lease fee" on the two receivers you already got from Newegg probably meant there would be no "Lease Upgrade Fee", meaning the normal $199 they charge when you get them from DirecTV. You would definitely still be paying (as others have pointed out) the $5 monthly fee.

Good luck with all this. I just can't help but think that wiping the slate clean and starting over might not be a bad way to go. It would just be a matter of ensuring you still get the same package deals, etc. from your initial sign up.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, this is definitely getting more complicated than I thought.

I don't want to cancel and restart. I'm having it installed this Saturday, and I'd like that to be done before Sunday since I'm getting NFL Sunday Ticket.

I wasn't originally the one who ordered the service and set up the install so I'm waiting to hear back from that person as to whether they meant to get the 2 standard receivers, or if that was a mistake and it was supposed to be the 2 receivers I already have.

If it's only $50 total to have both installed then that's no problem as its still cheaper. $50 each might make me reconsider keeping these boxes. I did ask to have a multi-switch installed when I talked to them last night, but she only made a note and you guys lead me to believe that doesn't carry much weight.

Some of you must have installed receivers yourself. I can't imagine it can be that hard. If I did end up getting a multi-switch or SWM, how difficult is it to install the 2 HR23's by myself?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> Some of you must have installed receivers yourself. I can't imagine it can be that hard. If I did end up getting a multi-switch or SWM, how difficult is it to install the 2 HR23's by myself?


The biggest issue you'd have is dependent on how they run the lines from the dish to the receivers. The installers like to take the path of least resistance (as that is what the free installation basically entails). So, if they can run the line from the dish directly to the bedroom, they will do that. So, if you have 4 tuners (an HD-DVR and 2 SD IRD's), they might run one cable for each IRD directly to the bedrooms they are in and then run two cables direct from the dish to the room with the DVR.

When installing the multi-switch, you are going to want all 4 cables from the dish going to that and then you would split off up to each of the rooms where the receivers are. Unless you can convince the installer to run the cables into the house at a central point and then run the cables to the appropriate rooms, you're going to have a lot of work ahead of you.

- Merg


----------



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

Ebes1099 said:


> I just opened the boxes and noticed that they included a lease agreement. So you all are right and they are leased.
> 
> So now I see no point in keeping these boxes, since I only got them for $20 cheaper but I'd have to pay $50 to activate them, and I'd still have to pay the $5 a month. The only reason would be to ensure I have the HR23 instead of taking a chance at what the installer brings.


Also, keep in mind that if after some time your HR23 fails, DirecTV will replace it (because it is leased) but they can replace it with virtually any HR2X box, new, refurbished, etc.

So, purchasing as a retailer only means you can start with the exact box you want, not that you'll be able to keep it forever.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Ebes1099 said:


> Wow, this is definitely getting more complicated than I thought.
> 
> I don't want to cancel and restart. I'm having it installed this Saturday, and I'd like that to be done before Sunday since I'm getting NFL Sunday Ticket.


This is one of those cases where I think that you're just going to make it much more complicated by not going back and starting all over. You're really much better off returning the boxes to Newegg and getting everything for a new instally directly from DirecTV. That way, you will be assured that the installer will have everything that he needs on the truck with him (either a SWM dish or a 6x8 multiswitch) and will be able to install all of the receivers.

If the additional receivers from Newegg are not on his work order, it's very possible that he won't install them for you, which would mean setting up an additional service call.

You may not need to cancel your original appointment. Just call DirecTV and see if you can get he additional DVR's added to your initial order and return the other ones back to Newegg.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Ebes1099 said:


> Some of you must have installed receivers yourself. I can't imagine it can be that hard. If I did end up getting a multi-switch or SWM, how difficult is it to install the 2 HR23's by myself?





The Merg said:


> The biggest issue you'd have is dependent on how they run the lines from the dish to the receivers. The installers like to take the path of least resistance (as that is what the free installation basically entails). So, if they can run the line from the dish directly to the bedroom, they will do that. So, if you have 4 tuners (an HD-DVR and 2 SD IRD's), they might run one cable for each IRD directly to the bedrooms they are in and then run two cables direct from the dish to the room with the DVR.


And if they install a standard receiver to two different rooms, and those locations are where you want to replace the standard receivers with the other HD DVRs, and they don't set you up with SWM, then you would need to run an additional cable from the multi-switch to those rooms to utilize the full two-tuner functionality of the HD DVRs. They generally run the lines from the roof (or wherever the dish is) down the outside of the house and drill through the wall of the room being installed. If you wind up having to run second lines, you would likely be faced with the same scenario. Plus you'd have to have the cable, fittings and tools to do all that as well.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I called and told them I have 2 more boxes I want them to install. We'll see what happens Saturday. If they won't install them and I don't get a switch and NEED to have them come back, so be it.

How can a CSR not add something to the work order? What good are they? All they can do is make notes which pretty much mean nothing? I already feel all the frustration you all have toward the customer service at D*. I would think they'd be better.

Also, I love how in their advertising they say, "No Equipment to buy!" Ha what a joke, you just have to pay $200 to LEASE it, but they're right, you don't have to buy anything.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> Well I called and told them I have 2 more boxes I want them to install. We'll see what happens Saturday. If they won't install them and I don't get a switch and NEED to have them come back, so be it.


Hopefully you will get a good installer who will do the job you need. I know the guys in my area have always been very accommodating and have done an excellent job for me.



> How can a CSR not add something to the work order? What good are they? All they can do is make notes which pretty much mean nothing? I already feel all the frustration you all have toward the customer service at D*. I would think they'd be better.


I would say don't blame the CSR, that it's D*'s fault, but then again, I've encountered some really bad CSR's who were just simply ignorant and rude, and other than letting them keep their jobs, that's not D*'s fault.



> Also, I love how in their advertising they say, "No Equipment to buy!" Ha what a joke, you just have to pay $200 to LEASE it, but they're right, you don't have to buy anything.


Yeah, it's beginning to sound like car commercials with their come-on pricing. We had a Toyota dealer a few years back advertising brand new fully loaded V6 Camry's for $7,900. Of course the fine print, that was unreadable on SDTV's, stated that was after paying a $499 doc fee, taxes, title, tag, _and_ giving them a trade-in that was worth at least $10K. I never understood why they didn't just advertise them as "free" (after an $18K trade-in).


----------



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

Ebes1099 said:


> Well I called and told them I have 2 more boxes I want them to install. We'll see what happens Saturday. If they won't install them and I don't get a switch and NEED to have them come back, so be it.
> 
> How can a CSR not add something to the work order? What good are they? All they can do is make notes which pretty much mean nothing? I already feel all the frustration you all have toward the customer service at D*. I would think they'd be better.


I think you can find out the name of the company that will be doing your installation and call them. I haven't done this personally, but I've read about other that have.

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow!!!! Wishing you the best of luck...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Just to be clear, you would pay a total of $50 to have *both* of them installed (assuming you won't also be asking for the installer to fish cables through walls/crawl spaces or anything like that - those aren't "standard" either).


This is incorrect to add these to the work order, assuming the technician can as that call earlier will do nothing to get them on the order, there will be a fee of $49 a piece for installation. You will need to use a CC to make a payment at the time of the installation for him to get these added.



Ebes1099 said:


> How can a CSR not add something to the work order? What good are they? All they can do is make notes which pretty much mean nothing? I already feel all the frustration you all have toward the customer service at D*. I would think they'd be better..


The system will build the order based on what is ordered. There are many things that go on work orders that are unknown to customers but are very important to the installers to get paid. If all of these items had to be done manually it would be very bad for everyone. You're trying to do something that as most people have posted is not the best way to do it. Therefor you're going to need to understand that going against the grain will have some rough spots that you will need to work through.

There is a $50 activation fee if someone purchases an owned item. There is a $49 installation charge to have something installed based on the order and equipment already on the account. They are not the same and can be on the same order.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> This is incorrect to add these to the work order, assuming the technician can as that call earlier will do nothing to get them on the order, there will be a fee of *$49 a piece* for installation. You will need to use a CC to make a payment at the time of the installation for him to get these added.


If that really is the case then I will conceed the point, but I would say that's a windfall for DirecTV, especially on an installation where they aren't maxing out the four free receivers. Unless they likewise give more money to the installer for those additional receivers, but based on past threads, I would have my doubts about that.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Ebes1099 said:


> Also, I love how in their advertising they say, "No Equipment to buy!" Ha what a joke, you just have to pay $200 to LEASE it, but they're right, you don't have to buy anything.


comcast makes you pay upfront fee on hd boxes and hd dvr and after that $8-$10+ /m per HD box and $15-$20+ /m per hd dvr.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> comcast makes you pay upfront fee on hd boxes and hd dvr and after that $8-$10+ /m per HD box and $15-$20+ /m per hd dvr.


In my area, Comcast does not charge an upfront fee for receivers.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not saying it isn't true but I just find it very hard to believe (at least the way you describe it). How does it show on your bill? The $5 fee then a $5 credit each month for those 2 boxes? The $5 lease/equipment fee has to be listed for each additional receiver, then, if as you say they are waiving the fee, credited. From what I know of their system it needs to be there and no CSR can "make it disappear."



bertjo44 said:


> Not necessarily true. I wanted to add two boxes and called Directv and told the CSR what I wanted to do and if I had to pay the $5/month each I would switch to cable. They set up the two HR22's I bought off Ebay and I have not paid the monthly fee on those for a little over a year now.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> Ok, so I got the boxes delivered today. To address some of the issues you guys brought up. I am a new customer and got a good deal on the programming, 5 months free Premier with NFL Sunday Ticket. They are giving me a free HD DVR, and I'm getting 2 more for other TV's. One was going to just be an HD box but when I thought I was "buying" them I just went for another HD DVR. I'll probably just keep it now. There's a bunch of us living together that we can each have our own DVR then.
> 
> So, when I talked to DirecTV to set up my installation I told them I would have 2 boxes that I bought that I will want set up. They told me it would be a $50 charge to set those up. If in fact these boxes I got are leased, will they still charge me the $50? Or is that $50 only for "owned" boxes to be set up. It's relevant because even though I got those boxes for $20 cheaper, if they charge me $50 to set them up, I'd rather return them and just tell them to bring 2 more boxes of their's and I won't have to pay that $50. (The install is on Saturday).
> 
> ...


If you paid $179, they are leased units...period. The installer cannot change the status to 'owned.' As far as charging for activation of the boxes you already paid for??? I have no clue.

The simple answer on the B-Band Converter (BBC) is that it is a signal adapter to allow a narrow bandwidth receiver to receive a broader bandwidth transmission. The HR23 has these built into it... the rest of the models do not.

The lease model isn't a bad deal, for most people. Your upfront costs are significantly less than if you had to buy the units, outright. Your monthly cost is the same. Therefore, you are ahead of the game over the long run.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

mobandit said:


> If you paid $179, they are leased units...period. The installer cannot change the status to 'owned.' As far as charging for activation of the boxes you already paid for??? I have no clue.
> 
> The simple answer on the B-Band Converter (BBC) is that it is a signal adapter to allow a narrow bandwidth receiver to receive a broader bandwidth transmission. The HR23 has these built into it... the rest of the models do not.
> 
> The lease model isn't a bad deal, for most people. Your upfront costs are significantly less than if you had to buy the units, outright. Your monthly cost is the same. Therefore, you are ahead of the game over the long run.


but they need to do something about the 2 year lock in make it 1 year and / or make it 2 years to get a promo price.

Will we see any deals for people who have hr boxes to go to a new tivo one at deal price?


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there 1 central place I can read about the stuff like the 110, 109, 119, etc satellites and what channels come from each and other things similar to that. Since I've never had satellite before I haven't been concerned with this, but now that I've been reading a lot of this forum and I've come across these things I'm curious to learn. Thanks.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just find out that the person who lived here before us had DirecTV. I took a few pics, can you tell if this is a SWM setup? I don't think DirecTV knows we already have a Dish installed. Will they keep this one or replace it. Also, I'm not sure what the wiring in the basement is, if its being used for the cable right now or if it's just left over from the Satellite.

Here's some pics...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope, not a SWiM.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well hopefully they install a SWM when they come out. I officially ordered 1 HD DVR and 2 SD receivers when I called, so that wouldn't qualify for a SWM, but then I called back and told them I had 2 HD DVR's in my posession already that I want installed. That would put me at 8 tuners, which would qualify. So we'll see.

Maybe i'll have to see if the installer will do me some favors during the install? Maybe a little extra compensation would get me what I want. How much extra would it typically take if need be?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ebes1099 said:


> Well hopefully they install a SWM when they come out. I officially ordered 1 HD DVR and 2 SD receivers when I called, so that wouldn't qualify for a SWM, but then I called back and told them I had 2 HD DVR's in my posession already that I want installed. That would put me at 8 tuners, which would qualify. So we'll see.
> 
> Maybe i'll have to see if the installer will do me some favors during the install? Maybe a little extra compensation would get me what I want. How much extra would it typically take if need be?


Why do you want a SWM so bad? I wouldn't go near a SWM with that setup. The next time you want to do an upgrade or add on anything they're going to have to run lines all over. Better to let someone who's getting paid for each line to do it rather than someone who comes out to install 1 thing and finds out he has to redo your installation. The first one will be much happier making the install look good. The second one is doing the fastest work possible because of the pay structure.

If you really want SWM that bad then buy a SWM 8 and hook it up after the installer leaves. This will allow you to buy another SWM 8 later if you need to do something else.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm under the impression it will be easier for me to move boxes around if need be with a SWM setup. If I want to move one of my HD DVR's into a room with just a SD receiver after the football season ends, I'll be able to do it without having to run another line down there.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ebes1099 said:


> I'm under the impression it will be easier for me to move boxes around if need be with a SWM setup. If I want to move one of my HD DVR's into a room with just a SD receiver after the football season ends, I'll be able to do it without having to run another line down there.


That is correct but a SWM 8 would give you the same option. With 8 tuners you are maxxed out on the LNB. This leaves no room in the future wihout major wiring being done. Just something to think about.


----------



## kgm32 (Oct 6, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> After reading all this he probably went back to cable!!


Wish I could go back to cable...can't stand Dtv..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> That is correct but a SWM 8 would give you the same option. With 8 tuners you are maxxed out on the LNB. This leaves no room in the future wihout major wiring being done. Just something to think about.


Isn't it possible that the installer would use an SWM8 as opposed to a SWM Slimline Dish? Or does DirecTV only use the SWM Slimline when performing a SWM install?

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Isn't it possible that the installer would use an SWM8 as opposed to a SWM Slimline Dish? Or does DirecTV only use the SWM Slimline when performing a SWM install?


The SWM8 is only used in commercial or MDU installations. It was not intended to be used in residential systems. I won't say that installers have never used SWM8's in residential installations, but they aren't supposed to.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I doubt I'd end up going over 8 tuners anyway in this house. 3 HD DVR's is plenty and that still leaves me room for 2 standard receivers.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> I doubt I'd end up going over 8 tuners anyway in this house. 3 HD DVR's is plenty and that still leaves me room for 2 standard receivers.


Yeah, I thought that once, too. :lol: I now have 11 tuners and will likely be adding two more (another HD-DVR) by the end of the year.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got the install today. Took awhile, Tech was supposed to show up between 12 and 4, got a call saying he was running behind and would be there between 4 and 6. 6 came and he still wasn't here. Called back and they said 7, he ended up getting here about 6:30.

Luckily he was able to use the Dish that was already on the roof, we didn't have too many problems with wiring. Me and another guy pretty much figured out where all the wiring inside in the basement was going to.

Anyway, the guy only had the 1 HD DVR and the 2 standards on the work order so that's all he would install. He did see the note on the order that I had 2 more HD DVR's I wanted set up but he couldn't/wouldn't do it. So currently I have 2 lines running into the side of my house in the main living room where I'm eventually going to have 2 HD DVR's. And the other 2 lines go into the basement and are connected to the standard receivers.

I talked to DirecTV right when the Tech came out to discuss the work order issue, and he couldn't do anything but told me I could have someone come out later and do a SWM install for free. That would be great because then I could use the 2 lines coming into the living room for the 2 HD DVR's that will be in that room. I can leave the 2 lines going into the basement for the standard receivers and I'd just need to run 1 more line to another room in the walkout basement for my last HD DVR. Hopefully when the guy comes to install the SWM, he'll be able to figure out how to run that last line to the room in the basement.

CSR said they can't guarantee a SWM, but if the guy tries to install a 6x8 multiswitch, he's gonna have a hell of a time trying to run 2 lines to every HD DVR.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ebes1099 said:


> I talked to DirecTV right when the Tech came out to discuss the work order issue, and he couldn't do anything but told me I could have someone come out later and do a SWM install for free. Hopefully when the guy comes to install the SWM, he'll be able to figure out how to run that last line to the room in the basement.
> 
> CSR said they can't guarantee a SWM, but if the guy tries to install a 6x8 multiswitch, he's gonna have a hell of a time trying to run 2 lines to every HD DVR.


Just from my knowledge and experience. They are not going to send someone out to install a SWiM. Especially for free.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Just from my knowledge and experience. They are not going to send someone out to install a SWiM. Especially for free.


Ya, I was going to say, "Make sure you get that in writing" and even then, it's a very iffy statement, unfortunately.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

my hr21-700 went on me, tuner 2 in the receiver went bad, so the tech that came over to look at it replaced it with the new hr23-700. it has a matte finish and doesn't need those b-band converters, i hated those, anymore. works nice.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can already see on the account that they have an upgrade install set for tomorrow, it says $50 but then they instally credited another $50 for that. So it should be free. Only problem is that they can't guarantee a SWM sytem install. I'm really hoping they come with one instead of a 6x8 so I'll be able to more freely move receivers around the house and I won't have to drill and run 2 more lines into my family room for the 2nd HD DVR that's going in there.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ebes1099 said:


> I can already see on the account that they have an upgrade install set for tomorrow, it says $50 but then they instally credited another $50 for that. So it should be free. Only problem is that they can't guarantee a SWM sytem install. I'm really hoping they come with one instead of a 6x8 so I'll be able to more freely move receivers around the house and I won't have to drill and run 2 more lines into my family room for the 2nd HD DVR that's going in there.


As was mentioned previously if you want SWM why not just do it yourself? As an FYI CSR's cannot add a SWM to a workorder, it's added automatically when you meet the SWM criteria. As a now "current" customer you will no longer qualify... The CSR probably added the request to the workorder notes, but as you witnessed prior the notes mean nothing to a tech (tech's are only bound by the line items on the workorder.)

P.S. What models are your standard receivers? That will determine what type of SWM you can use going forward. If they are legacy receivers you would not be able to use a SWMLnb even if D* brought it for you.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was going to just do the SWM myself if they were going to try and charge me for this second install. They told me they'd do it free so I took a chance they'd come out with a SWM. If the guy shows up today and wants to do a 6x8 I might just turn him away and then do a SWM myself. I was just hoping I wouldn't have to go buy the SWM system for $150ish and D* would provide me one for free.

The two receivers I bought are HR23's, they installed an HR22 and 2 standard receivers, I didn't even check to see what model they were.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ebes1099 said:


> The two receivers I bought are HR23's, they installed an HR22 and 2 standard receivers, I didn't even check to see what model they were.


You'll need to check the standard receivers model numbers if you are contemplating a SWMLnb to make sure they will be compatible. You'll have no problems with the HR's.

P.S. You can get a SWMLnb for much cheaper than $150. Try one of the auction sites...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The two possibilities for your standard receivers are D11 and D12. The D11 is not SWM capable, the D12 is.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I'll see how it goes today. I actually took the advice of whoever said I should try and contact the company that's coming out to do the install. Talked to them this morning and they were surprisingly good. The woman listened when I told her I wanted a SWM, she called the tech, found out he had a SWM on his truck, told him he should change the work order to install the SWM. Now we'll see if that actually happens.

And I know the 2 standard receivers he installed were silver boxes, not black. From my quick google of the D11 and D12 it looks like the D11 is the silver one. If that's the case, I'm hoping the tech can swap those out for a couple of D12's today. Although I could live without those for a couple days if it meant getting my 3 HD DVR's up and running.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> Well I'll see how it goes today. I actually took the advice of whoever said I should try and contact the company that's coming out to do the install. Talked to them this morning and they were surprisingly good. The woman listened when I told her I wanted a SWM, she called the tech, found out he had a SWM on his truck, told him he should change the work order to install the SWM. Now we'll see if that actually happens.
> 
> And I know the 2 standard receivers he installed were silver boxes, not black. From my quick google of the D11 and D12 it looks like the D11 is the silver one. If that's the case, I'm hoping the tech can swap those out for a couple of D12's today. Although I could live without those for a couple days if it meant getting my 3 HD DVR's up and running.


It all depends on if the tech is going to give you an SWM dish or an SWM8. If they use the SWM8, it has legacy ports on it that can be used to run your D11 receivers. If you get the SWM LNB, then you'd need to upgrade those receivers to D12's in order for them to work.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> It all depends on if the tech is going to give you an SWM dish or an SWM8. If they use the SWM8, it has legacy ports on it that can be used to run your D11 receivers. If you get the SWM LNB, then you'd need to upgrade those receivers to D12's in order for them to work.
> 
> - Merg


As an FYI tech's do not carry SWM8's as they are not authorized in residential environments.

To the OP: Good luck on your service call. In my opinion you should have listened to those that suggested cancelling your original install, returning the DVR's to Newegg, and ordering everything directly through D*. You would have gotten exactly what you wanted (including SWM install with all compatible receivers.) I think this service call may leave you more frustrated. For your sake I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> As an FYI tech's do not carry SWM8's as they are not authorized in residential environments.


True, but the OP is dealing direct with the service tech's company and not through DirecTV. So that being said, who knows what they would end up installing.

- Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I see this ending badly for the OP. They arn't going to give him a SWM LNB for no charge, nor are they likely to replace two D11s at no charge either.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I see this ending badly for the OP. They arn't going to give him a SWM LNB for no charge, nor are they likely to replace two D11s at no charge either.


I hope whatever football game he had to watch yesterday (instead of postponing the install) was worth all the expense and aggravation he's going to have for the next several months.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ebes1099 said:


> I just find out that the person who lived here before us had DirecTV. I took a few pics, can you tell if this is a SWM setup? I don't think DirecTV knows we already have a Dish installed. Will they keep this one or replace it. Also, I'm not sure what the wiring in the basement is, if its being used for the cable right now or if it's just left over from the Satellite.
> 
> Here's some pics...


The DirecTV lines are completely disconnected, and some have been reused by the cable company. All of those connectors with blue rings on them have been installed by the cable company, and those are cable company splitters. The black and chrome connector at the bottom of the pic (a PPC "EX6-XL") is a DirecTV connector. Also, the cable company made a nice mess of things...

The dish is a standard Slimline-SL5, back from when that was the only Slimline configuration available. It is definitely not a SWM; SWM LNBs have only a single output, and will only have a single line running from the dish. Your dish has 4 lines running from it; standard for a "legacy" LNB.

The good thing about having a dish there already is that you know that you'll be able to get signal (unless trees have grown up in front of it). I would NOT mention the existance of the existing dish to DirecTV (doing so could only be a DISadvantage to you).


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

D* came out yesterday and put my SWM in. The guy changed the node piece on the dish so there is 1 single one there. Only 1 line running down from there now. Then I used the existing 2 lines running to the HD DVR in my living room for the 2 HD DVR's I now have in there.

Both my standard receivers were D11's, but lucky the Tech had 2 D12's on his truck he swapped them with. And I got the 3rd HD DVR installed on my basement TV.

The tech had a 4 way splitter he mounted to the outside of the house. Originally I was thinking that wasn't going to work since I had 5 receivers, but then he told me we could split the line in the basement. I didn't know you could split satellite lines (I'm assuming because of the SWM you can). So he split it in the basement and ran a line to my basement TV and one of the standards in the bedroom.

So everything is installed and up and running fine. It didn't end up being too much of a hassle.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> The DirecTV lines are completely disconnected, and some have been reused by the cable company. All of those connectors with blue rings on them have been installed by the cable company, and those are cable company splitters. The black and chrome connector at the bottom of the pic (a PPC "EX6-XL") is a DirecTV connector. Also, the cable company made a nice mess of things...


When the guy came out we were looking at the ground block on the outside of the house and noticed the cable company used the existing satellite line going to my main living room for their cable. He just plugged an active cable line into the cord coming into the basement from outside from that ground block. Then the cord on the other side of that ground block goes up the side of the house into an outlet in my main living room. I though that was clever of them.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, you should really consider yourself lucky here... I hope you tipped the installer as installing the SWM and swapping those receivers was way above and beyond. He may even be in line for a charge-back unless his HSP has already started to relax the SWM requirements.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I have to admit to being shocked that this actually turned out well.

Ebes, today might be a good day for you to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I see this ending badly for the OP. They arn't going to give him a SWM LNB for no charge, nor are they likely to replace two D11s at no charge either.


Luckily it turned out exactly as the OP expected it to.

The really sad thing though is that even though the install that the OP got was easier and simpler for the install tech to do than a non-SWM install, and in all reality was about what should minimally be expected is a such a situation, it stands out as exceptional compared to what people have come to expect due to DirecTV's bad procedures and policies covering installs.


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> The really sad thing though is that even though the install that the OP got was easier and simpler for the install tech to do than a non-SWM install, and in all reality was about what should minimally be expected is a such a situation, it stands out as exceptional compared to what people have come to expect due to DirecTV's bad procedures and policies covering installs.


I was thinking the exact same thing. It's bad when a company does what they should do and we are all amazed that they actually did it. If the CSR's had the ability to add receivers to a work order, it all could have been done the first time. Ironically, this might have saved me money because I didn't end up paying to have the 2 receivers I bought on NewEgg installed by the Tech. I bet that would really make Directv happy to hear that.


----------

